# Rant!!!



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I am beyond pissed off right now! 

We had friends of ours over for drinks yesterday. Both of us girls do rescue work with different rescue groups here. Well, they happen to be neighbors with the person who originally owned Ari, and apparently they have now abandoned their choc lab to roam the neighborhood to starve!!!

WTF is WRONG with people???!!! Earlier this year the girl had the pup in beginner obedience class ( same class Kai and I went to ) I thought "O.K at least they're trying" I think she showed up a total of 3 classes........sigh.

Here we have no recourse for people neglecting their animals. Most of the time we take the matter into our own hands and remove the animals in need when we can......but there are just soooo many here like that. I have half a mind to march right down there and take him. 

Why can't these people just FORGET about having a pet??? 

As it stands I still have almost a whole bag of TOTW left that I'm going to give her so the poor guy can eat. She has treated him for his ticks, and will give heartworm preventative when he puts on some weight. When I get my fence installed maybe I'll end up fostering this one.........

I feel especially bad for this one just because there is a personal connection


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I know what you mean, people are just FU I see it all the time in my line of work, I can't tell you the countless times lately I have entered an abandon home to get a dog left for dead out for animal control. It breaks my heart......... I wish I could take all of them but I have four already so I'm close to hoarder according to my husband.

And these stupid peps that leave there cats to roam, the coyotes eat them, I just want to ask them if they just don't care or maybe they are just stupid.....Don't know, but I feel your pain...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I found a very elderly, arthritic Jack Russell in my yard - turns out he was adopted from our animal control 10 years earlier but they no longer had a record of who adopted him. They had never registered his microchip and apparently just dumped him as we really tried to find them. 

Makes you want to beat people over the head with a large sharp object.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

People just don't care! They like that they can have a dog for a little while then when the novelty runs out so does the responsibility of owning one, can you imagine these people with kids? The problem is that there is no real punishment for just letting a dog go to the streets, if it were a child it would be child endangerment. People suck, truly! I work with my club here in rescue and you can't believe some of the excuses!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

It's just so sickening! I mean, how do they justify wanting a dog and then just discard it for whatever reason. This is the THIRD dog they've done this to now. Apparently they are the types to go off on the people who try to help...so I guess you just can't fix STUPID!

I've only ever just seen them in passing, I actually was at where the guy works a while back, had Ari with me too.......ZERO reaction, like the dog he had for 8 months never existed


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i was at the vet a few months ago and there was a fellow there to put his 8 year old Rottweiler down because the vet wanted to run some blood tests and he didn't want to "waste the money." At least he didn't dump his poor dog on the side of the road, I guess.

He was picking up his new puppy on his way home from the vet. What amazed me was that he seemed almost proud of it. 

I think way too often when dogs get older and need a little more medical care, people will toss them away like an empty roll of paper towels in order to start fresh. Or when they move, leave them behind like an old couch on the curb so they can get a new couch.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

*sigh* 

I have been actively involved in both dog and cat rescue, and large animal rescue (horses) and small animal rescue (rabbits and other small pets) and the attitude is the same all around. The only difference is that you can't really turn a horse out on the streets like a dog or cat so you see those horses for free to the first person on craigslist or sold at the local auction to a kill buyer for a couple bucks. (Kill buyers truck horses in deplorable conditions to Mexico and sometimes Canada to be slaughtered for meat). I have an easter bunny at my house. Alot of rabbit rescuers use the term to refer to a rabbit purchased for the kids around easter. A couple months later (ussually June ish) the kids get bored of them and the parents turn it loose in a park because you know, its a rabbit, it'll fend for itself and eat grass and stuff right? *headesk* My sisters picked him up wandering around a park and brought him home. I have one tamed feral cat and the other a lady in my sisters apartment complex was going to put down because she got a new kitten and liked the kitten better. He was only about a year old! My dog Lucy was found wandering around the streets of LA at 8 months or so filthy, with mange, and skinny. My moms dog was from an opps litter that the father/husbad said he was going to throw out on the street if the daughter didn't get rid of them. The pups were like 5-6 weeks old. My husbands horse was left sitting in a 24x24 stall with little to no care for over 6 months because the owner got a new horse and just left the old one. (at a boarding barn).

I wholeheartedly believe we need severly tougher laws on animal cruelty, but who knows if that will ever happen.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Imgliniel said:


> *
> I wholeheartedly believe we need severly tougher laws on animal cruelty, but who knows if that will ever happen.


I like to think it is happening, but slowly. Also, in alot of cases the rules are there but not enforced. Like with puppy mills - they don't keep the dogs to the very minimal standards the law requires, with no consequences.

But as long as the law really considers animals property, like a couch, it's hard to make people do what is right.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

xellil said:


> But as long as the law really considers animals property, like a couch, it's hard to make people do what is right.


Amen!!!!

Although I had a horse with a big wide back and lots of horse friends and trainers said he was like riding a big old couch hahaha


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

xellil said:


> I like to think it is happening, but slowly. Also, in alot of cases the rules are there but not enforced. Like with puppy mills - they don't keep the dogs to the very minimal standards the law requires, with no consequences.
> 
> But as long as the law really considers animals property, like a couch, it's hard to make people do what is right.


You are absolutely right. In some respects our government is so far ahead of the global norm, like protecting our marine resources. For the most part though we are just as a$$ backwards, or even more so than most countries.

They are starting to see the importance of protecting our four legged friends too. There is an animal cruelty act that has been tabled in Parliment, but not yet paased into law. Who knows when that will happen. they JUST passed the law last year requiring child seats in cars so we have a looong road ahead of us yet


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> i was at the vet a few months ago and there was a fellow there to put his 8 year old Rottweiler down because the vet wanted to run some blood tests and he didn't want to "waste the money." At least he didn't dump his poor dog on the side of the road, I guess.


woah woah woah... what??? was there anything wrong with the rotti? was it actually dying and the vet wanted to run blood tests? or just a bit sick, so the vet wanted blood test? he just got it put down without even seeing if it could be saved?? what a heartless douche!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> woah woah woah... what??? was there anything wrong with the rotti? was it actually dying and the vet wanted to run blood tests? or just a bit sick, so the vet wanted blood test? he just got it put down without even seeing if it could be saved?? what a heartless douche!


Yes - he told me he had spent $5000 on the dog and he wasn't going to spend any more. I thought he meant in the last month - he meant over the dog's lifetimes. Less than $1000 per year.

She had something wrong but I can't remember what. he wasn't seeing my vet, or i would have asked. I asked him if he would let me try to find a rescue that would take his dog, but he just wanted to get it over with and get his new puppy.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

xellil said:


> Yes - he told me he had spent $5000 on the dog and he wasn't going to spend any more. I thought he meant in the last month - he meant over the dog's lifetimes. Less than $1000 per year.
> 
> She had something wrong but I can't remember what. he wasn't seeing my vet, or i would have asked. I asked him if he would let me try to find a rescue that would take his dog, but he just wanted to get it over with and get his new puppy.


Ok, so personally this person sounds like a total @$$ but frankly I am glad the dog got put down instead of abandoned on the side of the road. I would rather someone who cannot or does not want to keep their pet have them humanely put down the offering them free first come first serve or dropping them off at the pound or tossing them on the side of the road. Think about it, quick painless end without months of torture or abandonment etc etc with the person you love there with you (meaning the person the dog loves, weather or not the person loves the dog is debatable based on situation). Vs fending for yourself for months on the street, not getting enough to eat, getting in fights, maybe getting hit by a car, if you are lucky you get caught by AC and then off to the pound, where you are frightened and feel abandoned and then end up put down anyway. Or just dropped off at the pound and your owner never comes back and you have the same fear and everything and still probably end up put down. Yeah there is always the slim chance that you get adopted or someone like me pulls you from the streets but that chance is not very big especially if you are an older dog with even minor problems.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Imgliniel said:


> Ok, so personally this person sounds like a total @$$ but frankly I am glad the dog got put down instead of abandoned on the side of the road.


I agree. It could have been alot worse for the dog - especially since she was sick. if he had just dumped her out somewhere she might have really suffered. I'm grateful he was willing to spend that last $35 or however much it costs these days.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh yeah thats better than some alternatives, I just meant the guy sounds like a douche because it sounds like he wasn't even phased by the fact his 8 year old dog was about to die... he just wanted to "get it over with" and go get a cute new puppy on the way home... I know people deal with things differently, but it doesn't sound like he was mourning the loss of a mate he loved - hopefully he connects more with the new pup!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Oh yeah thats better than some alternatives, I just meant the guy sounds like a douche because it sounds like he wasn't even phased by the fact his 8 year old dog was about to die... he just wanted to "get it over with" and go get a cute new puppy on the way home... I know people deal with things differently, but it doesn't sound like he was mourning the loss of a mate he loved - hopefully he connects more with the new pup!


I doubt it. He'll connect until it costs a few dollars. He's a major scumbag but he could have been a worse scumbag. 

He didn't look very sad to me, that's for sure.

He also had a kid with him, I presume his son, who was about 8. So he's teaching his children that dogs are throwaways.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> I doubt it. He'll connect until it costs a few dollars. He's a major scumbag but he could have been a worse scumbag.
> 
> He didn't look very sad to me, that's for sure.
> 
> He also had a kid with him, I presume his son, who was about 8. So he's teaching his children that dogs are throwaways.


It was probably this guy: Man narrowly avoids blowing his head off


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

xellil

My consolation in these situations is that the father is teaching the child not neccessarily that dogs are disposable, but that any creature that is inconvenient is disposable. Most likely (Karma willing) this child will feel that his father is inconvenient when he becomes old and infirm and will probably stuff him in the cheapest crappiest nursing home he can find. Children raised to be selfish and indifferent to the suffering of other creatures do not tend to cherrish their perents in their twilight years.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> It was probably this guy: Man narrowly avoids blowing his head off


HAHAHHAH! I hope so, and I hope next time he doesn't miss. At least he could get on the Darwin website


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Imgliniel said:


> xellil
> 
> My consolation in these situations is that the father is teaching the child not neccessarily that dogs are disposable, but that any creature that is inconvenient is disposable. Most likely (Karma willing) this child will feel that his father is inconvenient when he becomes old and infirm and will probably stuff him in the cheapest crappiest nursing home he can find. Children raised to be selfish and indifferent to the suffering of other creatures do not tend to cherrish their perents in their twilight years.


That is a darn good observation. Not that I hope he raises a kid like him but if he does he asked for it and maybe karma will get him and one day he will remember taking his son to the vet with the dog that he probably got close to the same time his son was born.


----------

